# Black stuff on crested gecko's mouth?



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

I have looked all over the internet and could not find anything on this. My crested gecko has a line of black stuff in her mouth, where her teeth are. It's only on one side, and it only on her teeth. It does not seem to affect her. I have had this gecko for 2 years and the only thing I changed recently is giving her a few wax worms a few days ago. This black stuff popped up overnight. All the pictures I found of cresties with mouth rot look entirely different. Not sure what it could be?


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Would this be any use to you?

Crested Gecko Mouth Problem (pics) - Gecko Resource Forums


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

do you feed livefood? my first thought is it could be blood from a bug bite?
or dirt?


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

IceBloodExotics said:


> Would this be any use to you?
> 
> Crested Gecko Mouth Problem (pics) - Gecko Resource Forums


Yes that looks almost exactly like it. Thanks!
So it isn't mouthrot, its just a scab it seems?





trogdorable said:


> do you feed livefood? my first thought is it could be blood from a bug bite?
> or dirt?


Yes I am thinking it might be blood from when I fed her waxworms not too long ago.


I suppose I will keep an eye on it and apply some idione?


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Personaly I would leave the iodine for just now and just keep a very close eye on it for a few days, especially with it being 'in' her mouth..


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

It could be a bit of substrate from when she's been digging, that's assuming she is kept on substrate such as eco earth or similar.


----------



## Bio (Oct 12, 2012)

My leopard gecko had the same black bit a couple of weeks ago. I went to the vet and it turned out to be a scab from feeding, so nothing to worry about.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

Bio said:


> My leopard gecko had the same black bit a couple of weeks ago. I went to the vet and it turned out to be a scab from feeding, so nothing to worry about.
> 
> Merry Christmas


Ok, I am glad it is nothing serious. I had lost a snake that came with mouth rot recently.

Merry Christmas to you too! :2thumb:


----------



## Samtaylor! (Aug 22, 2021)

Soli said:


> I have looked all over the internet and could not find anything on this. My crested gecko has a line of black stuff in her mouth, where her teeth are. It's only on one side, and it only on her teeth. It does not seem to affect her. I have had this gecko for 2 years and the only thing I changed recently is giving her a few wax worms a few days ago. This black stuff popped up overnight. All the pictures I found of cresties with mouth rot look entirely different. Not sure what it could be?


This exact thing has just happened to me but it has been there for a few days any update on yours because iam worried about tooth rot


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thread is 9 years old.


----------

